# Is it just me or does anyone else feel...........



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

really sick a few days before af shows?! I'm on cd 36, no af and feeling sick (negative hpt yesterday, haven't tested again.......!)


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say you're not the only one - I've just started feeling sick the last couple of days - testing 7th Nov.  However, last month I felt sick for the first two weeks of the cycle, so it could just be CLomid being a horrible nasty.
Hope you feel better soon, and good luck for your testing!
Loads of love and babydust,
Chris xxxxxx


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Chris and Beathag
You aren't alone. I was actually sick this morning, which is pretty unusual for me.  I'm also due to test on 7th Nov.  I'm kind of guessing this is due to the Clomid, rather than a much wanted BFP, as we only managed BMS once this month  
Sending you both lots of best wishes and babydust 
Helen xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Helen, it only takes 1  and they can live up to 3 days in you..... Good luck on your testing day.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi B

Thankfully I dont get the sicky feeling but I get killer headaches for about 4 days before AF is due.  This month that is the only warning I got that AF was coming, apart from one or two small cramps which soon disappeared.  AF is so cruel , its bad enough that she shows her ugly face without making us feel bad too!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me too.  I usually feel nauseous from ovulation until AF xxx


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

i often feel sick from ovulation up til AF and i havent even started my course of clomid yet. xxxx


----------



## puppylove24 (Nov 4, 2005)

I heard alot bad stuff about clomid I took it my self. There is alot of problems with clomid. Wouldn't recommend it anyone. You get alot of hoy flashes and that ain't normal and your period will come late all time you get pains during sex. I ahd all those side effects. So don't recommend this to anyone. If there is people out this listening I recommend you not take it please it will mess you up. right know I'm taking a pill call ovulex it working out real good. think you for listen bye.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Pupplylove, your comments may upset or worry any newcomers to clomid.  I've been on it for 9 months now and have been on these boards for a year and we have had many successes with it.  I'm sure the majority of us would also say that any side effects we have we can cope with if it brings us our dream.  I certainly don't have irregular periods (far from it, they are actually better) and not painful sex.

to all the newbies, don't worry too much and go with what your doctor has suggested.  My s/e have been totally bearable.


----------

